
Why This Could Be the Best Cold Email You Have Ever Seen - tomhuntio
https://saashacker.co/saas-cold-email
======
ktpsns
I don't know that industry, but shouldn't "SEO professionals" be experienced
with/sensible on any kind of advertisement, cold calls and well-done spam? For
me these mails look totally as spam.

~~~
troydavis
Me too, and they are. Anyone who receives garbage like this should report it
to the sender’s email hosting service.

